
Show HN: Phoenix – a lightweight OS X window manager scriptable with JavaScript - khirviko
I just released Phoenix 2.0! I took over the project this summer and rewrote it from the ground up. :)<p>Phoenix is a lightweight OS X window and app manager scriptable with JavaScript. You can also easily use languages which compile to JavaScript such as CoffeeScript. Phoenix aims for efficiency and a very small footprint. If you like the idea of scripting your own window or app management toolkit with JavaScript, Phoenix is probably going to give you the things you want. With Phoenix you can bind keyboard shortcuts and system events, and use these to interact with OS X.<p>Take a look! https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;kasper&#x2F;phoenix&#x2F;
======
cpursley
Neat, but name conflict:
[https://github.com/phoenixframework/phoenix](https://github.com/phoenixframework/phoenix)

~~~
khirviko
Hi, undoubtably true! Phoenix has been around since 2013. It has become
established in the OS X window manager scene.

It’s also exceedingly hard nowadays to come up with a product name that isn’t
already in use in some context. :) Especially if you want it to have a meaning
in English.

------
alain94040
Maybe you want to post this as a show HN instead. Sounds nice.

~~~
khirviko
Ah, thanks! I’m new to HN. :)

------
jjoe
You should definitely add some screen shots. Good luck!

~~~
khirviko
Thanks! Yes, definitely! Although it’s a bit harder since the app itself
doesn’t do anything. Maybe a video tutorial for new users?

